

Railo vs. Lucee: CFML community version of 'node.js vs. io.js' drama - wilsonfiifi
http://blog.getrailo.com/post.cfm/a-message-from-the-majority-shareholder-of-the-railo-company

======
wilsonfiifi
Counter-argument by the Lucee team [0]

[0] [http://lucee.org/blog/railo-can-get-forked-under-
lgpl-.html](http://lucee.org/blog/railo-can-get-forked-under-lgpl-.html)

